# Thanks " NTX" / A.M.C. (Apocalypse Motor Cars) Javelin



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is an AFX Javelin body that I got from the last show's dollar box. I was inspired by NTX ' s "Road Warrior" Javelin to build my own version. It rides in a $3 TYCO/Mattel chassis & uses the Baja Tyco parts.Uses some of my Tamiya 'Military bits' & slotrod65.com decals. Runs like a 8!+c# on the track also !


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal,
Great little build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That's one bad a$$ car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Best Road Warrior I've Seen...*

Generally not my genre.... however this one is so cleanly done... I gotta give it dos amigos and a party hat :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:. Me likey. Might even do one of my own with a project bod from a get-well parcel good old PartsPig sent to me. WTG Neil. nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Gnarly! Im diggin it for sure.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Generally not my genre.... however this one is so cleanly done... I gotta give it dos amigos and a party hat :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:. Me likey. Might even do one of my own with a project bod from a get-well parcel good old PartsPig sent to me. WTG Neil. nd


Thanx for the kudo's:thumbsup: !
BTW which project body is that ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

It's a red (for now) Delorean-ish looking bod... could be a Ferrari or Lambo. Excellent Apocalypse fodder.  nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lots of cool custom work on that body, especially the grill. 
The knobby tires really top it off. Cool work Neil!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Lots of cool custom work on that body, especially the grill.
> The knobby tires really top it off. Cool work Neil!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks NTX ! Sometimes its good to get an incomplete body as it gives an oppertunity to get creative !
The grill is resincast off of the TYCO Peterbilt truck & the Head lights & fog lights are cast off the Atlas Allard Lemans accessaries kit.The rear taillights were cast off the rear bumper of the Power passers Ferrari & the rest are my "Tamiya military bits " & part of my rescreening supplies.

Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's one of the coolest Javelins i've seen in a long time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*We Salute Yoooooooooooooou...hey, Hey, Hey, Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Neal that is Knarly looking!

This is just plain fun to look at from any angle. AC/DC would be a great song selection for a U-Tube video of this bad arse car...kewl man!

Bob...Black in back (and front and side and top) for those about to ROCK...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AC/DC would be perfect, Bob. But its gotta be the song 'Rocker'. First one to correctly answer why wins a million spacebucks.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Coming on DVD..."The Phantom of the Highway"*

I dunno why but if there was such a movie this would be a great theme song.Imagine the car coming down a desert hwy from a distant vantage point & coming in closer & closer.

Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok so no one else is a Mad Max geek. In the original mad max, the Night Rider is talking about being a fuel injected suicide machine, among other things. These are lyrics from The Rocker.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome mad max build!love the knobbies!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I never saw the original Mad Max. I have the Road Warrior though.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought Mad Max used an Aussie Falcon (Ford),not a Javelin,only saw the show once when i was a kid,so i could be wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yer right it was a falcon.there's a thread somewhere about a mad max falcon done by a caster somewheres,wish i could remember where i saw it....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mad Max & AC/DC just makes sense...I love both!!*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Ok so no one else is a Mad Max geek. In the original mad max, the Night Rider is talking about being a fuel injected suicide machine, among other things. These are lyrics from The Rocker.


Grunge,

I want my million space bucks because, I don't see it. Suppose you have to read into it to get the "fuel injected suicide machine" out of these lyrics. Oh well it was fun to listen to Neals U-Tube video 5 times before I went to search for the lyrics. lol Hey AC/DC ROCKS!

I searched a bunch of AC/DC lyrics and couldn't find "fuel injected suicide machine" in any of them but, did have some neat flashbacks while reading them of the 80s and all those girls in High School. :hat: Those were the days! No bills, 60s & 70s Muscle cars were readily available for any teen with a part time job, gas was cheap and parties every weekend. 

I'm a rocker
I'm a roller
I'm a riot out of controller
I'm a wheeler
I'm a dealer
I'm a wicked woman stealer
I'm a bruiser
I'm a cruiser
I'm a rockin' rollin' man
got slicked back hair
skin tight jeans
Cadillac car
And a teenage dream
i'm a rocker
i'm a roller
I'm a riot out of controller
I'm a rockin' rollin' man
I'm a rocker
I'm a roller
A rockin' rollin' man
Got lorex socks
Blue suede shoes
V8 car
And tattoos
I'm a rocker
I'm a roller
A rockin' rollin' man

Bob...were do you spend spacebucks anyways...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rich let me know in a week if you still have not seen the original MAD MAX...do it!!!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I never saw the original Mad Max. I have the Road Warrior though.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??? Oh man you gotta it!

All this talk of Mad Max made me check out pay bay and saw lots of stuff, badges and the sorts but, as of late have been working 4 day weeks and have stopped buying things. Well all except for this.............

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290394808446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

We have one of those multiple VHS, DVD type players. Cheap is good and this movie is AWESUM!

Bob...$1.16 plus shipping to the door...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bob if I remember right, the Night Rider wasnt quoting exactly, but his rant was heavily based on 'The Rocker'. So ok, you can have the million spacebucks but you gotta collect from Pizza the Hut.

Rich--Youve never seen the original Mad Max? Youre doing yourself a MAJOR disservice, my friend.


----------

